

Ask HN: Best way to bring a hardware idea to production? - timae

I have an idea for an iPad accessory. Anyone have any experience getting something from idea/mock-up to actually getting it manufactured? Aside from googling "contract manufacturing," not sure where to start.
======
rapatapat
here's a good video for info: [http://www.fastcompany.tv/video/a-look-how-
china-changing-ho...](http://www.fastcompany.tv/video/a-look-how-china-
changing-how-your-gadgets-are-made-marketed-and-delivered)

depending on what your product is, of course alibaba.com is always a good way
to start contacting manufacturers.

~~~
az
Yes, you need to first create a prototype or at least avery good detailed set
of drawings to explain how the product will work and all the features
(buttons, handles, colors, shape etc).

Once you have the basic construction of the product you can pitch it to
investors or manufacturers and see if you can convince them to take some risk
and work with you on it (both of then).

